
Stephen Hsu on Cognitive Genomics (2013) - networked
https://intelligence.org/2013/08/31/stephen-hsu-on-cognitive-genomics/
======
brudgers
GWAS = Genome Wide Association Study

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genome-
wide_association_study](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genome-
wide_association_study)

